# موضوع الاسبوع رقم 9 كيف تدير مشروع صناعى



## محمد فوزى (18 مارس 2007)

كثير من الوظائف المطلوبة الان فى سوق العمل تطلب توفر القدرة على ادارة المشروعات 
فكيف تقوم بإدارة المشروعات وكيف تحقق الاستفادة القصوى منها ؟
فهيا نتبادل الخبرات لزيادة مساحة الاستفادة من بعضنا البعض ونشكركم على التواصل مع المنتدى :15:


----------



## دعيج (18 مارس 2007)

تحية طيبة اخوي محمد فوزي .....وبارك الله فيك على هذا الطرح الجميل والمفيد باذن الله .....
اسأل الله ان ينفعنا واياك بما يحبه وييرضاه .....

وهذا الرابط يوجد به كل مايخص الادارة والهندسة الصناعية

http://samehar.wordpress.com/index1/


----------



## samehnour (19 مارس 2007)

المهندس محمد فوزي
لعلي أشارك بنقطة واحدة في الحوار
قرأت منذ عدة سنوات بحثا منشورا في مجلة علمية وكان الهدف منه تحديد ما يميز الملاحظ الجيد. الدراسة بنيت على دراسة أداء عدد كبير من الملاحظين -على ما أذكر أكثر من 250 ملاحظ- وكانوا يعملون في إنشاء مشروع صناعي كبير وكان منهم من يعمل في تركيب المواسير ومن يعمل في التركيبات الكهربية وبما الإنشائية كذلك
ترى ما هو الشيء الأساسي الذي ميز الملاحظ الجيد عن غيره؟

التخطيط. أثبتت الدراسة أن الملاحظ الجيد يتميز بأنه دائما يخطط لأعمال الفترة القادمة. على الرغم من وجود بعض المميزات الأخرى إلا أن التخطيط كان هو العامل الواضح والمشترك بين جميع تخصصات الملاحظين
ولذلك فإن التخطيط الجيد يكون له تأثير قوي جدا في نجاح المشروع
شكرا


----------



## محمد فوزى (22 مارس 2007)

اشكرك اخى دعيج و samehnour على المشاركة الايجابية واود ان اطرح بعض الاسئلة لتنشيط الحوار حول الموضوع
اذا اراد احد المهندسين التخصص فى ادارة المشروعات فماذا يدرس وما هى المواد التدريبية التى يمرن عليها ؟
اذا انتقلت داخل مصنعك الى وظيفة مدير مشروع و اسند اليك ادارة مشروع جديد فكيف تبدأ وكيف تضع خطة للتنفيذ وكيف تقدم تقارير دورية وكيف تقيس الاداء ......... باختصار كيف ينجح المشروع ؟


----------



## دعيج (24 مارس 2007)

هلا وغلا اخوي محمد فوزي .............
بالنسبة لسؤالك؟؟؟؟
اذا انتقلت داخل مصنعك الى وظيفة مدير مشروع و اسند اليك ادارة مشروع جديد فكيف تبدأ وكيف تضع خطة للتنفيذ وكيف تقدم تقارير دورية وكيف تقيس الاداء ......... باختصار كيف ينجح المشروع ؟

الوظائف الادارية تصنف عادة الى اربع مهام :
1. التخطيط .
2.اتخاذ القرارات .
3.التنظيم والتوجيه .
4. الرقابة .
بالنسبة للتخطيط واتخاذ القرارات planning and Decision Making

أ/ تحديد الاهداف الطويلة والقصيرة الاجل .
ب/وضع الخطط الاستراتيجية والتي تمثل خطوط الارشاد العامة التي تحدد المسار المستقبلي للمصنع .
ج/وضع الخطط التكتيكية ( والتي يتولاها مدير الادارة التنفيذية)..

اما عملية اتخاذ القرارات والتقارير فانها تدخل في ثنايا المراحل الثلاثة .


----------



## المتكامل (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا يا اخي على الموقع القيم جدا


----------



## أبوعبدالملك (10 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هذه أول مشاركة لي في هذا المنتدى ، وهي تسجيل إعجاب بالكاتب والمداخلين ، حقيقة استفدت منكم كثيرا فجزاكم الله خير الجزاء .. 

والله يحفظكم ويرعاكم 

أخوكم / أبوعبدالملك


----------

